# Roberto Saviano per Taricone



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2010)

_Sono profondamente addolorato per la scomparsa di Pietro Taricone._
_Abbiamo frequentato a Caserta la stesso liceo, io e Pietro, il liceo scientifico Diaz. Lo ricordo quando eravamo adolescenti, lui era rappresentante di istituto, un ragazzo carismatico, solare e un po' guascone. Nella Caserta di quegli anni la sua ribalta sconvolse tutti, si sentì aggredito da tanto successo, una luce che la nostra terra non è abituata a ricevere. E lui sulla soglia del circo mediatico seppe prendersi il suo tempo, scegliere il suo percorso, approfittare dell'opportunità avuta per studiare e migliorarsi. Non farsi ferire dalla bile o dalle accuse per il successo che in certe parti d'Italia è la colpa peggiore. Amava volare, "perché il cielo non tradisce" come ogni paracadutista sa. A tradirlo è stato l'atterraggio, è stata la terra._
_Soffro per non essere riuscito a ringraziarlo, perché all'indomani delle critiche rivoltemi da Berlusconi, mi difese pubblicamente, cosa non scontata per chi viene dalla nostra provincia._
_Mi mancherà riconoscere nei sui sguardi e nel suo atteggiamento l'inconfondibile matrice della mia terra, mi mancherà guardandolo ricordare la nostra adolescenza, le manifestazioni a scuola, le gite. Quella vita che lo attraversava e mi contagiava._
_Addio Pietro, addio guerriero._
_Roberto Saviano_


aveva un gran bel sorriso


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2010)

Non lo sapevo. Mi spiace


----------



## Micia (29 Giugno 2010)

mi è spiaciuto .quando ho appreso stamane.

E queste parole  mi colpiscono molto.


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2010)

a me faceva simpatia e ,chissà perchè, ero convinta che dovesse essere un buon padre e un ottimo compagno di vita per quella splendida ragazza (e buona attrice ) che è kasia smutniak.


----------



## Micia (29 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me faceva simpatia e ,chissà perchè, ero convinta che dovesse essere un buon padre e un ottimo compagno di vita per quella splendida ragazza (e buona attrice ) che è kasia smutniak.


pure a me , benchè l'ho seguito poco.

aveva una espresssione bella. poco artefatta. 
lo avevo seguito tempo fa dalla Dandini e mi era rimasto       proprio simpatico.


----------



## pink (29 Giugno 2010)

L'avevo seguito moltissimo durante il primo grande fratello, non sapevo dell'incidente, ho saputo del decesso stamattina ... mi dispiace.
Ciao Pietro


----------



## Anna A (29 Giugno 2010)

che tipo saviano..


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Giugno 2010)

R.I.P.
Mi spiace...il fatto che fosse entrato nel vortice del jet-set ma si tenesse comunque in disparte mostra che alla fin fine era una persona rimasta normale e consapevole dei suoi limiti...quantomeno rispetto a certi prezzemolini/e che si vedon in giro...
Comunque aveva 35 anni, una bimba piccola, una compagna giovane...non lo meritava....non lo meriterebbe nessuno in modo tragico...


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Giugno 2010)

dispiace molto anche a me...all'inizio mi stava sulle scatole....l'ultima volta che l'ho visto è stato nel programma di interviste di Piroso...alla fine mi era simpatico...


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2010)

Pietro Taricone era uno che "spiccava", per quella sua grande voglia di vivere.
Quando una sorte del genere tocca prematuramente persone così, dispiace ancora di più...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

Bello.
Grazie Minerva.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2010)

Mi è dispiaciuto molto. Mi ha sempre dato l'impressione di uno dei pochi personaggi televisivi davvero genuini e non costruiti.
E' morto facendo ciò che amava fare.


----------



## Micia (30 Giugno 2010)

> *E' morto facendo ciò che amava fare*.


.


----------



## Micia (30 Giugno 2010)

è tutto sempre troppo , troppo ingiusto.

scusate, è una considerazione ovvia, lo so,ma sto riflettendo in termini molto generali e ...


----------



## Iris (30 Giugno 2010)

Me lo ricordo bene nell'unico reality che mi sia piaciuto e che abbia seguito. Mi è sempre stato simpatico.
Non voleva una vita "normale", mi sembrava che avesse ansia di vivere.
E' andata male.


----------



## Kid (30 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> _Sono profondamente addolorato per la scomparsa di Pietro Taricone._
> _Abbiamo frequentato a Caserta la stesso liceo, io e Pietro, il liceo scientifico Diaz. Lo ricordo quando eravamo adolescenti, lui era rappresentante di istituto, un ragazzo carismatico, solare e un po' guascone. Nella Caserta di quegli anni la sua ribalta sconvolse tutti, si sentì aggredito da tanto successo, una luce che la nostra terra non è abituata a ricevere. E lui sulla soglia del circo mediatico seppe prendersi il suo tempo, scegliere il suo percorso, approfittare dell'opportunità avuta per studiare e migliorarsi. Non farsi ferire dalla bile o dalle accuse per il successo che in certe parti d'Italia è la colpa peggiore. Amava volare, "perché il cielo non tradisce" come ogni paracadutista sa. A tradirlo è stato l'atterraggio, è stata la terra._
> _Soffro per non essere riuscito a ringraziarlo, perché all'indomani delle critiche rivoltemi da Berlusconi, mi difese pubblicamente, cosa non scontata per chi viene dalla nostra provincia._
> _Mi mancherà riconoscere nei sui sguardi e nel suo atteggiamento l'inconfondibile matrice della mia terra, mi mancherà guardandolo ricordare la nostra adolescenza, le manifestazioni a scuola, le gite. Quella vita che lo attraversava e mi contagiava._
> ...


Io dico che Saviano tra poco ce lo ritroviamo a fare la pubblicità delle patatine... ho la brutta sensazione che gli piacciano molto le luci della ribalta.


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico che Saviano tra poco ce lo ritroviamo a fare la pubblicità delle patatine... ho la brutta sensazione che gli piacciano molto le luci della ribalta.


Che commento profondo.
Si, credo che aspiri a prendere il posto di siffredi nello spot


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico che Saviano tra poco ce lo ritroviamo a fare la pubblicità delle patatine... ho la brutta sensazione che gli piacciano molto le luci della ribalta.


 avercene


----------



## Kid (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Che commento profondo.
> Si, credo che aspiri a prendere il posto di siffredi nello spot



Beh, non ho nulla da dire sulla morte di Taricone, una perdita che onestamente non mi tocca per niente, spiace solo che un ragazzo di 35 anni perda la vita così... 

Saviano è stato un ottimo personaggio all'inizio, ma ora davvero ho la sensazione sia entrato nel giro dello show-business. Si vede e si sente ovunque e sempre meno per quello che sa fare.


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Beh, non ho nulla da dire sulla morte di Taricone, una perdita che onestamente non mi tocca per niente, spiace solo che un ragazzo di 35 anni perda la vita così...
> 
> Saviano è stato un* ottimo personaggio all'inizio,* ma ora davvero ho la sensazione sia entrato nel giro dello show-business. Si vede e si sente ovunque e sempre meno per quello che sa fare.


non è un personaggio, è uno scrittore.
Oltre che un uomo coraggioso.
Se ne sentono così tanti parlare di quel che non fanno che non capisco come mai  si stigmatizzi tanto lui.
Oltretutto era suo amico. Non capisco cosa vuol dire "sapere fare" in questo contesto.


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> *Beh, non ho nulla da dire sulla morte di Ta*ricone, una perdita che onestamente non mi tocca per niente, spiace solo che un ragazzo di 35 anni perda la vita così...
> 
> Saviano è stato un ottimo personaggio all'inizio, ma ora davvero ho la sensazione sia entrato nel giro dello show-business. Si vede e si sente ovunque e sempre meno per quello che sa fare.


 e allora non dire nulla.


----------



## Micia (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico che Saviano tra poco ce lo ritroviamo a fare la pubblicità delle patatine... ho la brutta sensazione che gli piacciano molto le luci della ribalta.


 
Kid di una ribalta che lo vede cotrettto a condurre una vita al buio , riservatissima per rischiare il meno possibile, rischiando comunque .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico che Saviano tra poco ce lo ritroviamo a fare la pubblicità delle patatine... ho la brutta sensazione che gli piacciano molto le luci della ribalta.


Non mi pare un'ossrvazione di buon gusto.
Chi rischia in proprio e per denunciare i mali della società non merita moralismi. E stavolta moralismo lo dico io... perché è proprio questo: dare disvalore a cose di valore fatte da altri attribuendo loro motivazioni non nobili.


----------



## Kid (30 Giugno 2010)

Ma cos'è sto bigottismo per la morte di Taricone? TARICONE? 

Torno a topic meno seri và.


----------



## Micia (30 Giugno 2010)

Ben detto persa.


----------



## Micia (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma cos'è sto bigottismo per la morte di Taricone? TARICONE?
> 
> Torno a topic meno seri và.


 
Bigottismo?!!


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma cos'è sto _*bigottismo*_ per la morte di Taricone? TARICONE?
> 
> Torno a topic meno seri và.


 comunque si chiamasse è morto un uomo ; ci sta che a te non interessi ma nessuno ti ha chiesto di esprimerti .


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma cos'è sto bigottismo per la morte di Taricone? TARICONE?
> 
> Torno a topic meno seri và.


Il tuo commento era su Saviano, non Tarricone.

Bigottismo? :condom::condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma cos'è sto bigottismo per la morte di Taricone? TARICONE?
> 
> Torno a topic meno seri và.


 A me di Taricone interessa come mi interessa di qualsiasi essere umano di cui ho notizia della morte. Pur avendolo visto più di una persona totalmente sconosciuta non sono addolarata più del giusto. Forse perché non ho seguito il GF1, ne gli altri, a dir la verità.
Ma merita, come ognuno, rispetto e, se non si ha nulla da dire, si può restare in silenzio.
Ma quello che ha irritato sono state le tue affermazioni su Saviano.


----------



## Kid (30 Giugno 2010)

Ragazze, non c'è problema davvero. Errore mio essere entrato qui. Torno su Sesso e Amore và.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2010)

La rimozione della morte ricopre la società di uno pseudo ottimismo... quando abbiamo notizia di un giovane che muore in questo modo, siamo costretti a riprendere almeno per un attimo quel contatto con l'unicità di noi stessi che "regala" il morire.


----------



## Iris (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico che Saviano tra poco ce lo ritroviamo a fare la pubblicità delle patatine... ho la brutta sensazione che gli piacciano molto le luci della ribalta.


Tutti i giornalisti che criticano Saviano sono sul libro paga di Berlusconi. Tu, hai motivo di tacere Kid, non sei pagato ...


----------



## Kid (30 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Tutti i giornalisti che criticano Saviano sono sul libro paga di Berlusconi. Tu, hai motivo di tacere Kid, non sei pagato ...


E io invece parlo quanto mi pare, grazie.


----------



## Iris (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E io invece parlo quanto mi pare, grazie.


Si ma evita i commenti sui deceduti, prego.


----------



## Kid (30 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Si ma evita i commenti sui deceduti, prego.



Ma chi porca paletta ha parlato di Taricone?!?! Mi sono permesso solo di dire che ultimamente Saviano è un pò come il prezzemolo, non mi pare di aver offeso nessuno.


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma chi porca paletta ha parlato di Taricone?!?! Mi sono permesso solo di dire che ultimamente Saviano è un pò come il prezzemolo, non mi pare di aver offeso nessuno.


 va bene.


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma chi porca paletta ha parlato di Taricone?!?! Mi sono permesso solo di dire che ultimamente Saviano è un pò come il prezzemolo, non mi pare di aver offeso nessuno.


 Almeno Saviano il prezzemolo lo condisce con dei concetti.... la tv e'piena di prezzemoline/i insipidi, inutili...


----------



## Iris (30 Giugno 2010)

Finchè c'è qualcuno che va dicendo che Mangano (pluriomicida) è un'eroe...direi che c'è bisogno di giornalisti scrittori come Saviano.

Non volevo scrivere altro...però mi prudono le mani, scusate...

Era il treddì del povero Taricone.


----------



## Old Aleluja (1 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico che Saviano tra poco ce lo ritroviamo a fare la pubblicità delle patatine... ho la brutta sensazione che gli piacciano molto le luci della ribalta.


 ma non è che saviano ha diramato un comunicato stampa..erano compagni di liceo e si conoscevano...mi sembra il minimo...mah!


----------



## Asudem (1 Luglio 2010)

Io quando leggo che per qualcuno Saviano cerca pubblicità divento una iena.

Ci trovo una decadenza e un menefreghismo nei confronti dei mali del nostro paese che mi lasciano interdetta.


----------



## Asudem (1 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La rimozione della morte ricopre la società di uno pseudo ottimismo... quando abbiamo notizia di un giovane che muore in questo modo, siamo costretti a riprendere almeno *per un attimo quel contatto con l'unicità di noi stessi che "regala" il morire*.


Terrificante che solo la morte lo regali.


----------



## Micia (1 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Io quando leggo che per qualcuno Saviano cerca pubblicità divento una iena.
> 
> Ci trovo una decadenza e un menefreghismo nei confronti dei mali del nostro paese che mi lasciano interdetta.


mi associo.


----------

